# When I asked for ICE COLD this wasn't exactly what I meant



## 6ghost9 (3/6/15)

Well I am sure the title has already given it away. But an explanation is still required. Well since I have started squonking I have started using alot of liquid....Like 10ml a day. Now as much as I love the local juice we have I simply can't afford to vape them. So DIY is the option. Now I have mixed quite a few things since I started and I fell in love with the Ice cold inhale of JustB's Menthol Ice. Now our local rep @CYB3R N1NJ4 placed the order with the instructions "We want it ICE COLD, so when we take a pull it freezes everything!" Now I am not complaining at all about this, I just want to know if this has happened to anyone else, I absolutely love how fresh this stuff is.

To get all the questions out of the way:
Mixed 180ml of the stuff
Mixed at a 6mg nic
50/50 PG/VG
Flavour works out to a 30ml bottle of flavour with the 180ml
Which equals 16.(something)% flavour.

Now Cyber has been mixing this exact concoction up for a few months now and this has yet to happen to him. I cleaned the old Skyblue Bottle extensively as well as a 30ml JustB plastic bottle.

I mixed it up and let it sit in a warm bath and all the rest then once it settled filled the 30ml so it was easier to carry around in case of emergancies. I wanted to fill up the 30ml now and when I picked up the 180ml bottle it looked like this.




Now I know we said it must be like sub zero and trust me it is and again I LOVE IT. Just wondering why this is happening?


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

I have not the foggiest. Maybe this thread will give you ideas: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-this-stuff.t8858/


----------



## 6ghost9 (3/6/15)

Andre said:


> I have not the foggiest. Maybe this thread will give you ideas: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-this-stuff.t8858/



Ah too much menthol crystals turns back into crystals....Makes sense! I do thank you kind sir


----------

